# 2015 RCAF Demo Hornet 75th BoB Anniversary



## Catch22 (Mar 28, 2015)

Some of you guys might like this paint job!

First Look At The 2015 CF-18 Demo Jet | All Things Aero

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 29, 2015)

Every year the RCAF does a spectacular job coming up with a theme for their demo bird and this one sure is sweet.

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Mar 29, 2015)

That looks great, cammo doesn't look too out of place as well !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 29, 2015)

Should make for some really nice top side passes this year.

jeff


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 29, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 29, 2015)

Beauty !


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 7, 2015)

Great stuff, I like seeing modern jets in retro schemes. During the US Navy aviation Centenary a few years back there were some real neat schemes applied to their aircraft. Check out this forum and the pics in it.

ilVolo.it -- Community ? IN PROGRESS -Special Colour dell' US Navy per il centenario


----------



## rochie (Apr 7, 2015)

Some great ones there, like the Hawk/Goshawk with the yellow wings


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 7, 2015)

Yes indeed very neat scheme; looks great on the Hawk.


----------



## rochie (Apr 7, 2015)

RAF Typhoon II was done in D-Day stripes last year, looked great but I wish they had gone the whole hog and done a full Dark green/Ocean grey cammo !


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 7, 2015)

That would'a looked cool alright. 

Here's someone's digital manipulation of a Tiffie scheme on a Typhoon:

D-DayTyphoon-JPEGweb_zps8e35270c.jpg Photo by jumbojet380 | Photobucket

I liked the themed Tucano schemes:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9394394689/

http://www.shorehamairshow.co.uk/news/raftucano_geofflee_2.jpg


----------



## rochie (Apr 7, 2015)

My pics of Typhoon II in stripes and codes, from Duxford last year


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 7, 2015)

441 Squadron did up one of their Hornets in invasion stripes in 1994.


----------



## rochie (Apr 7, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Airframes (Apr 7, 2015)

I agree.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 7, 2015)

Catch22 said:


> 441 Squadron did up one of their Hornets in invasion stripes in 1994.



And with Johnnie Johnson codes yet.


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 7, 2015)

Very cool. Here's a Warthog with invasion stripes;

091231-F-000-001_650.jpg Photo by usmilobserver | Photobucket

A Bell 206 and a 212 in the background

MWddayCH136G9M.jpg Photo by AEROMEDIA | Photobucket

Another Hornet The Canadians like this kind of thing;

VLDdaycf18.jpg Photo by AEROMEDIA | Photobucket


----------



## rochie (Apr 8, 2015)

Wow, how good looking is that A-10 in stripes !


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2015)

great stuff!


----------

